# Rename "OBS Virtual Camera"



## ramzini (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum. I did some searching for this question, but the results were years old and for PC.

I'm wondering if there is a way to rename "OBS Virtual Camera" to something else? For example, within Chrome's site settings, the two options under the camera settings are "FaceTime HD Camera" and "OBS Virtual Camera". I believe this is referred to as a "Friendly Name", at least on PC.


----------



## Ludo (Nov 28, 2021)

done!








						GitHub - LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer: Obs virtual camera name changer
					

Obs virtual camera name changer. Contribute to LudoDash/Obs-VCam-Changer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

